# batmobile pics



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Not sure if these were posted yet. Just got the set today and here are the cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Gawd the Caddy is a BUS. Looks to be about twice as long as a tjet Karmann Ghia from the last release...

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the drag racing guys need to mod that Caddy body into one of these...:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Slott V said:


> I think the drag racing guys need to mod that Caddy body into one of these...:thumbsup:


Would have to agree! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Those are some cool lookin caddies for sure! Yeah, the Joker car is real long. The front axle is part of the body, not the chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The "HA HA HA HA HA" ala flame-style is kinda trick.


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

I always liked that Batmobile, and the JokerWagon is really nice too.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

But if you were the Joker.....Would you paint a picture of yourself atop your getaway car?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

http://theweirdusmessageboard.yuku.com/topic/1701/Batman-Crimefighter-party-goer-real-life-hero

I had to steal this link from another part of Hobby Talk. I think this was the inspiration for the first AW Batmobile.......


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work, that is a real fan. By the way, when I picked up the Batmobile set, the individual cars just came in. The dealer said he had sold the two white Batmobiles already. No problem, I thought, the AW store should carry them. Well, they did, but were sold out soon. Should be more coming, probably at a higher price then 28.99.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I hope they sell the Jokermobile by it's self


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*saw this on Bad L's web site*



41-willys said:


> I hope they sell the Jokermobile by it's self


My understanding is it will be part of the next 4 gear release:

Scooby Doo Mystery Machine - light blue
Joker Mobile - lime/purple
Baja Beast - red/yellow flames 
Scooby Doo Mystery Machine - chrome green
Joker Mobile - chrome black/orange flames 
Baja Beast - chrome brown 

slated to be released late winter/early spring.


regards,
Bob


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Good news, thanks Bob!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I made my own Batmobile out of a 67 Catalina years ago (in my 20's) and it rocked better than that pathetic Ford Escort. :tongue: Mine had functional exhaust out of the rear stacks (that made flames) and an overhead console.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool!!!, let me clear one thing up. the 60's TV batmobile, the version nearly everyone is familiar with was fantasy powered by a turbine engine(although it really was powered by a V-8) and the exhaust was the BIG hole in the very rear of the car. the three chrome tubes behind the driver and passenger were ROCKET launchers. it is cool the various home made renditions that I have seen and are pictured here. hope to see more.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya the turbine out back on my beater was a velocity stack and a crumpled brown paper bag painted like flames.  But the exhaust did come up through the trunk and split into the 3 chrome stacks. You could drop the trans into 2nd gear, shut off the key, let fumes accumulate through the pipes and then flick the key back on and POW you'd get a huge backfire out the pipes. People would laugh their heads off. (after they grabbed their ears)

Here is one of my favorite photo's of the 60's version of the Batmobile:










One of my best friends is very good friends with George Barris and we always get to hang with him when he comes to town. Great guy with tons of Hollywood car history behind him. I never showed him my version of the Bamobile though...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slott V said:


> I made my own Batmobile out of a 67 Catalina years ago (in my 20's) and it rocked better than that pathetic Ford Escort. :tongue: Mine had functional exhaust out of the rear stacks (that made flames) and an overhead console.



DUde you are out of your mind!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I bet he not going to drop that beer in his hand. lol


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Holy Slot Car*

This is my friends Batmobile being built.When this is done,the Monkeemobile will be started.Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> This is my friends Batmobile being built.When this is done,the Monkeemobile will be started.Tom



That is too cool!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got to sit inside one of the 5 original Batmoblies once... I always regretted not getting a pic. NBC had a few movie cars on set one afternoon and I was also able to sit inside of the 1970's Starky and Hutch car and the 1989 movie Batmobile.... which seemed as a long as a tractor trailer, lol!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Make sure to post more Tom, that is a labor of love for sure!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Does Robin still have a mullet?


----------

